# da sind so Klammern am Lüfter :D



## Sven Mintel (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,....

normalerweise betätige ich mich hier nur Lesenderweise.
Das liegt schlicht daran, dass ich meinen Rechner eher selten(um ehrlich zu sein nie) aufschraube. Die maximale Bastelei stellt für mich schon das Einstöpseln einer Soundkarte dar.

Bis....eben.
Es gab ein kleines Geräusch im Rechner, dann ging er aus.
Nach einigen ergebnislosen Attacken auf den Power-Knopf dachte ich mir, ich schraub ihn mal auf, und schaue ob etwas lose ist(hab hier im Board des Öfteren gelesen, dass dies die naheliegenste Ursache ist).

Mein erster Blick ins Innenleben erspähte ein paar kleine schwarze Plastikteile, welche offensichtlich irgendwo abgebrochen waren.

Wo sie abgebrochen waren, entdeckte ich sodann auch.

Also...der Lüfter auf dem Prozessor ist mit 4 Klammern befestigt(keine Ahnung, ob das immer so ist...deswegen beschreib ich das näher).
Diese Klammern sind eingehakt in so eine Art Plastikösen....ihr ahnt es vielleicht schon, es ist schwarzes Plastik 

Lange Rede...kurzer Sinn. 3 der 4 Ösen sind ausgebrochen, wodurch der Lüfter eher locker über dem Prozessor schwebt... selbiger, so nehme ich an, zu heiss wird, und der Rechner ausgeht.
Ich hab den Lüfter jetzt erstmal notdürftig angeknotet:suspekt: ...möchte nun aber gerne den vorschriftsmässigen Zustand wiederherstellen.... daher meine Frage:

Diese ausgebrochenen Ösen befinden sich auf einem quadratischen Rahmen.
Kann ich diesen Rahmen auswechseln?
Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich solche Ersatzteile, wie nennt sich dieses Teil  und wie wechselt man es aus.

Auf dem Lüfter steht:
"arctic cooling super silent 4 pro tc"
...falls das von Bedeutung sein sollte.

Für sachdienliche Hinweise danke ich schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## McVader83 (15. Juni 2005)

Wichtig ist eher was für ein Mainboard du hast. Dieser quadratische Rahmen wird nämlich mit selbigen geliefert. Also hoffen wir mal das du ein ASUS oder ähnlich Mainboard hast, weil dann kannst du dir die für kleines Geld beim Hersteller nachbestellen.

Was ich aber vielmehr interessiert: Wie Bitte kann sowas passieren?


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ja, das Mainboard ist von ASUS.
Wie das passiert, weiss ich auch nicht.
Die Kiste steht halt herum.... das einzige, was sie zu ertragen hat, ist das Ein-und Ausschalten und alle Jubeljahre mal das Einlegen einer CD....also keinerlei nennenswerte Erschütterungen etc. 

Dass man das wohl "Montagerahmen" nennt, hab ich jetzt schon herausbekommen.
Ich hab auf der ASUS-Homepage mal ein wenig geschmökert, keine Montagerahmen gefunden.

Was ich woanders gefunden hab, ist dies:

http://www.pcsilent.de/depd_foxconn_retention_modul_sockel_478_rahmen-foxconn.asp

Das sieht genauso aus wie das Teil bei mir.
gibt es da Grössenunterschiede?

Und hast du eine Ahnung, wie man das dann einbaut?


----------



## goela (15. Juni 2005)

> Was ich aber vielmehr interessiert: Wie Bitte kann sowas passieren?


Wenn man auf den Computer schlägt!   

Mir ist sowas mal passiert. War so genervt von meinem Rechner, dass ich mit der Faust auf das Gehäuse gehauen habe. Resultat: Delle im Gehäuse und Prozessorlüfter abgefallen -> Rechner hat sich nach einiger Laufzeit immer wieder abgeschaltet!


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Juni 2005)

ich schwöre, ich habe ihn nicht geschlagen...ich verausgabe mich in solchen Fällen nur an beweglichem Zubehör.

Weiss nun jemand, wie ich den Rahmen am Motherboard befestige.


----------



## McVader83 (16. Juni 2005)

Die Befestigung ist relativ easy. Da sind extra Bohrungen im Mainboard, durch die du diese weißen Stifte schiebst und die sich dann mit Widerhaken darin verhaken. Das einzige was fummelig wird, ist das alte Ding ausbauen. Da musst du wahrscheinlich ein bissel rumpfuschen. Aber mit etwas Vorsicht und so sollte das alles gehen. Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall der Richtige. Da gibt es nur eine Größe.


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Juni 2005)

OK, danke...die Info hilft mir viel weiter.
Wenn diese weissen Knöpfe mit Widerhaken ausgestattet sind, kenne ich das Prinzip von Mikrowellen.

Hab mir zur Sicherheit gleich 2 Rahmen bestellt


----------



## da_ruler00 (20. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich schwöre, ich habe ihn nicht geschlagen...ich verausgabe mich in solchen Fällen nur an beweglichem Zubehör.


 
das hast du fein ausgedrückt... immer schön lieb zum rechner sein, lieber im notfall mal die wireless mouse durchs fenster werfen, das auch ne coole sache


----------



## Crashtestdummy (20. Juni 2005)

Also ich muß schon sagen, ihr habt komische Hobbys. *g*
Vielleicht is der alte 350ger P2 im Keller doch noch zu etwas anderem zu gebrauchen.... )


----------



## McVader83 (20. Juni 2005)

Ich würde ihn als Router missbrauchen


----------



## meilon (20. Juni 2005)

goela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Resultat: Delle im Gehäuse



Was war das denn für ein Gehäuse? Und was is sooooo schlimmes passiert? Und mussteste zum Arzt?

mfg


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Juni 2005)

So, meine Rahmen sind angekommen und der Einbau ging auch problemlos vonstatten.
Danke nochmals für die hilfreichen Infos.

Ich hab den Rechner vorm Verstauen nochmal gestreichelt, damit er mich in Zukunft mit solchen Zwischeneinlagen verschont.


----------



## McVader83 (24. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mal beobachtet wie ein Freund einen Rechner mit Handauflegen wieder zum booten brachte. Und da sag mal einer, das sind keine fühlenden Geschöpfe 

Also sollte euer Rechner mal abstürzen, hilft vielleicht auch schon gut zureden ^^


----------

